

Boy finds severed finger in Arby's roast beef sandwich - allanblocker
http://www.industryintel.com/news/read/3329986968/Michigan-boy-finds-severed-piece-of-finger-in-Arbys.html
Anyone remember the story a couple years ago when the woman bought a severed finger off a co-worker for $100 bucks and then went to Wendy's and dropped in in a cup of chili and tried to sue them? People are nutty.
======
Turing_Machine
I think they meant "grisly", though it may well have been gristly in the
bargain.

------
allanblocker
Haha. Accidentally punny?

